# Favorite plecos



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Which is your favorite... my favs are still Adonis and Black Adonis... here is a picture of a full grown Black Adonis from arofanatics. Anyone wanna pick a fight?


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Holy CHIT!!!!!!!! I doubt that would even fit in my tank!


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

OMG that is a huge Pleco!!!


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

I saw a pic of a pleco called "Zombie" It was all grey, black, and wrinkly. I think it was the Shark aquarium website where I saw it.


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

thats huge.







mine's the zebra


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

mine is my rubbernose pleco.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

clown pleco


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

For me, no contest, BLUE-EYED PLECO. Sadly haven't had one for years.

I had no idea a loricariid catfish (the plecos) could get that size......wow!

Here's a pic of my favorite....


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Here's a better pic...


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

that pleco is a monster. There can't be very many fish in the amazon willing to pick a fight with a defensive brute like that


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Good choice, Acestro - I heard some rumors about them almost being extinct in the wild, due to water pollution... Do you know anything about that?

I'm a big pleco fan anyways, so it's a tough choice for me, but some of my favorites are Mango Plecos, Royal Plecos, Gold Nuggets and those that look similar, but with white spots (see picture of my little beauty below).


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

awsome pic can i rip it?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Wow! Nice fish :nod: I've heard that there's more than one rumor to why blue eyes have fallen off. Pollution is one, but I'm not sure if that's the true story. Man, I miss them!







Good luck with yours. How often do they eat? My gold nuggets were so insanely hungry all of the time that I had to sell them back (too high maintenance! )?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

And I actually think they look a bit different from any of the gold nugget L-numbers (will somebody just f*&cking name them already...). Their heads seem to be larger with bigger eyes...almost more personality.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

My fav Pleco has got to be the COMMON.. its best kept with Ps and def wont make you feel bad if your Ps ever kill it because its so cheap


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

well I dont know why, but in Madison, Wi it is cheaper to get a rubber or rubbernose pleco than a common. compare $2.89 to $6.99. Hence why I have a rubbernose.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

BeansAranguren said:


> well I dont know why, but in Madison, Wi it is cheaper to get a rubber or rubbernose pleco than a common. compare $2.89 to $6.99. Hence why I have a rubbernose.


 Whats a rubber nose???


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

rubber pleco. the rubbernose variety which i own has white spots all over, but looks very similar. photo credit from www.liveaquaria.com


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

rubbers only get like 5" i believe


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Pretty ugly







Thanks for the pic Beans!!


----------



## jason (Aug 26, 2003)

mine would have to be a sailfin or a zebra pleco. those fish are tits!


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

yeah rubbers and rubbernoses are very ugly. Jason nice avatar, is that from the 74' original or the new remake?


----------



## jason (Aug 26, 2003)

hey beans, thank you. its from the original... only my favorite movie of all time!

while i'm at it, i wouldn't kick a gold nugget out of my tank either...


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

I'd just be happy to have a big ornery pleco who wouldn't take any sh*t from my cichlids and WOULDNT JUMP OUT OF MY TANK ....

the last *3* common plecos i've had-- a 2", a 4", and a 6", all jumped out of my tanks within ONE WEEK of getting each of them. I've never had any other fish jump on me like this

but on a side note I wouldn't want an Adonis that would totally beat the crap out of my cichlids either :sad:


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

acestro said:


> Wow! Nice fish :nod: I've heard that there's more than one rumor to why blue eyes have fallen off. Pollution is one, but I'm not sure if that's the true story. Man, I miss them!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, it's too bad what happened to them - the sure are gorgeous.
I saw one one a Dutch buy/sell site a while ago, but I doubt it was be a real Blue-eye (no pic included, and you know how often fish are mislabelled). I forgot about the price tag, but was was hefty.

Maybe I should have jumped on it anyways... :sad:

About my little black-and-white pleco: I requested an ID here, on predfish and on the www.planetcatfish.com forum, and I never got a definite answer - most said it is a Baryancistrus sp. (LDA33), so a relative of the Gold Nugget group. But I agree that my fish appears to lack certain similarities with them.
But to be honest, I really don't give a damn about its real name: it's a lovely fish, and I'm glad to won one (I actually got it for free: it came with the 50g I bought a while ago... :smile: )

I'm yet to see the little bugger eat: I think he fourages at night. But he's becoming pretty active (after a long acclimatization period of about three months, during which he did nothing besides hiding). But he's still a bit jumpy when I approach his tank a bit too fast...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

royal pleco or a farlowella gracillis


----------



## caazi (Jul 28, 2003)

My pleco kicks ass, he doesn't take sh*t from noone. Even after he got his head bit off almost, he still was attacking my piranha.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

jeebus! that thing still lived? How is it now


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

caazi said:


> My pleco kicks ass, he doesn't take sh*t from noone. Even after he got his head bit off almost, he still was attacking my piranha.

















that is a badassed fish


----------



## NatenSarah (Sep 14, 2003)

Well, lots of people have said the Imperial Zebra Pleco L046, but no one's posted a pic, so here yous go. They _are_ one of my fav, but I have yet to find anyone that sells them.










The Lemon Spotted Green Pleco L200 is definently my *fav*, but again I can't find anyone that sells them or can special order them. I fell in love with their coloration and the certian mystic (sp?) they have about them.










And last, but not least, the Marbled Sailfin Pleco. This is a pic of my lil' Ninjai. The pattern of these Plecos reminds me of leopard spots.










Plecos Rule!

-Sarah


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

sarah the lemon-green pleco pic doesnt work


----------



## NatenSarah (Sep 14, 2003)

cuz i was deleting and resizing - try now

-Sarah


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

that and the zebra are quite beautiful; ive never even _seen_ that lemon spotted green one until now. How big do they get?


----------



## NatenSarah (Sep 14, 2003)

From what I've read about them: They are a hardy pleco, only get 3-4" big, and like to be in a tank with alot of current. I think they would make a great piranha tank pleco! Check out this website it is a good source for pleco pics and info.

Planet Catfish

Lemon Spotted Green Pleco is listed as "Ancistrinae sp. (L200)"

-Sarah


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

I like the Imperial Zebra Pleco L046, thanks for sharing the pic, NatenSarah.

I always thought pleco's only grew to about 12"....that first pleco was enormous!


----------



## NatenSarah (Sep 14, 2003)

Welcome! Always willing to share! :smile: With the size thing - probably depends on the species and if they're actually given the chance to grow that big out in the wild. What with pollution, hunting, and all. :sad: But it's always nice to see the ones that made it!









-Sarah


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

I have no personal favorite yet and no pix to offer until I get my Cam back from Sipix (Shitpix). But I own 4 commons, 2 Clowns, 1 Zig-Zag clown (?), 1 Royal, 2 Vampires, 1 Green Spotted, 1 Red Lyretail, 2 Marble Sailfins, and 1 I have yet to identify. He looks like a Marble with Camo Green spots/stripes and has a distinctive tail. (Just got him a week ago and he was a little beat up).

Kevin


----------



## peter101 (Oct 5, 2003)

i have a chocolate albino pleco thats verrry skittish - otherwise i love em
i'll try to get a pick up sson


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Heres my favorite i dont know what it is though


----------



## Birdman (Mar 19, 2003)

awsome pleco :nod:


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Mine are Albino Sailfin, Adonis, and Ice Element's Leopardus L-114 not sure if thats right though


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

The king of all plecos is the adult adonis though... mega-expensive. I wish i could have afforded and adult rather then the little 11" juvi i had. The price for an adult is somewhere between $1000-$3000. They will not tolerate anyone messing around in their territorty, an are not called the Satan Pleco for nothing


----------



## Birdman (Mar 19, 2003)

brian where is that site that sells the sets of 3 plecos you where telling me about


----------

